

Physical attractiveness and careers - m_for_monkey
http://www.economist.com/node/21551535

======
twiceaday
It's a very popular narrative that a strength must come with a weakness,
either as a result of or at the cost of. It makes for interesting characters.
Over the years this reasoning must have seeped into the public
subconsciousness.

